# Inserer un lien hypertexte via une image sur google doc ?



## badalub (4 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour, j arrive a faire un lien via pomme +k sur du texte mais si je selectionne une photo le inserer lien est indisponible sur google doc. Comment creer une image qui en cliquant dessus ouvre un lien web please ..
Merci


----------

